

Jevons paradox - yarapavan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox

======
stcredzero
This seems to apply to the demand for computational resources. Networking
also.

------
yarapavan
In economics, the Jevons paradox (sometimes called the Jevons effect) is the
proposition that technological progress that increases the efficiency with
which a resource is used, tends to increase (rather than decrease) the rate of
consumption of that resource.

